# Brisbane Grain Buyers



## Ross (11/4/05)

Guys,

My local HBS on Kingston Rd & Underwood has told me to give them a list of all grains I would like them to stock, that are distrbuted by Maltcraft & they will place an order.
Thought I would extend the offer, nowing how difficult it can be to get reasonably priced grains up here - So if there's anything you guys would like me to include - please let me know....
Thomas Fawcett, Joe White & Hoepfner seem to be the brands available...


----------



## Batz (11/4/05)

Ross
I am not there as yet but will be needing grains , I buy in 25kg bags , I suppose you mean this?

Batz


----------



## Ross (11/4/05)

Batz said:


> Ross
> I am not there as yet but will be needing grains , I buy in 25kg bags , I suppose you mean this?
> 
> Batz
> [post="53967"][/post]​




I actually meant more the speciallty grains & odd items - They already stock a large selection of the main grains....
You would have to see how their bag rates compared to your usual sources...


----------



## nonicman (11/4/05)

Ross,
That's good news, what size bags are we looking at, e.g 25kg or 12.5? I'm right for the next month but then the hunt will be on, and I will have wheels soon (hopefully a 73 Series III SWB Land Rover with galvanised chassis, if allowed, perfect for picking up brewing supplies  ). I'm guessing he would like a bit of notice for a stock up order though.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Ross (11/4/05)

Sorry,

I wasn't look for firm orders or anything - just some suggestions on malts you would find it useful for them to stock...


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (11/4/05)

I think very useful grains are
Thomas Fawcett Brown, Pale choc, dark crystal (perhaps a few others) and 
Hoepfner vienna, caramalt, and cara-aroma.


----------



## Batz (11/4/05)

Ross said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Ross
> ...




Not too interested in freighting from the Pilbara :blink: :blink: 

Batz


----------



## lou (11/4/05)

carafa special I and II and the english brown definately


----------



## nonicman (11/4/05)

> Sorry,
> 
> I wasn't look for firm orders or anything - just some suggestions on malts you would find it useful for them to stock... biggrin.gif



Sorry Ross, I was meaning to find out if they are willing to sell 25 (Base) or 12.5 (speciality) kg bags at reasonable prices, 1-3kg bags wouldn't be much use. Being a learner (eg. still have to try some many different types of grain), I'll second Lou and Dunkel's choices for speciality grains.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Batz (11/4/05)

Do they have a website with 25kg bag rate?

Batz


----------



## keng11 (11/4/05)

Gday Ross,

Only Brisbane or could we be looking at Mackay also. Our LHS stocks a VERY limited amount of grains (specialty)
Thanks.


----------



## Ross (11/4/05)

They haven't got a website at the moment, but they are certainly looking at it - I'm trying desperately to get them into the 21st century - lol.
They wholesale to other HBS around the State, so I'm sure they'll be happy to do mail order where requested...
Give them a call & ask for Lindsay. Sorry, I haven't got the number handy, but they're in the yellow pages - Quality Homebrew Supplies, Kingston Rd, Underwood.

cheers...


----------



## Batz (11/4/05)

Thanks Ross

No need for mail order I will be quite happy to come too Brizzy now and then for supplies.

It will give me an excuse to drop in on fellow brewers for a beer :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Hoops (11/4/05)

Sounds like a good enough exceuse to me Batz :chug:


----------



## Ross (11/4/05)

Batz,

looking forward to catching up with one of WA's legends.... :chug:


----------



## nonicman (11/4/05)

Batz, if you come from the north to Brisbane you're more than welcome to drop in.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (11/4/05)

Carafa 1 is one that I left out...
Caramalt is German for carapils, for anyone wondering.
I have to examine where I'm taking my brewing at the moment, but I would happily order a 12.5kg of cara-aroma... that stuff is da bomme!!


----------



## Doc (12/4/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> Caramalt is German for carapils, for anyone wondering.
> [post="54031"][/post]​



I'm not sure on the translation part of it, but Caramalt and Carapils are two completely different malts.
AFAIK Carapils is a very lightly roasted pilsner malt and is also commonly referred to as Cara-foam or dextrin malt.
Caramalt is a more highly malted crystal malt.

Maybe Wes can provide a better explaination ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (12/4/05)

Argh, caramel malt... I really have no chance with so many freaking names out there.
I hope that one rings true... but I still think it's caramalt.
Hoepfner caramel malt is 3-5EBC and has hte properties of carapils/dextrine malt.
That's the one that would be useful, but caramel hell (carahell) would also be damn useful.


----------



## Snow (12/4/05)

Ross,

I would certainly buy Carafa I and II, as well as Brown malt.

Cheers - Snow.


----------

